# where to go this weekend?



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

OK just got told ive got thursday to sunday off work so looking for somewhere to go. Criteria as below
1. must be hardstanding
2. must have elec
3. within 150 miles odd of the midlands
4. member of both clubs so cl or cs is fine
5. preferably close to a busy town or with something to do within walking distance
6. cheap ....say 5- £15 a night
7. must be open !!

so what must see sites have you been to and could recommend 
I know theres loads of places but i want someone to say "this site is fantastic and theres lots going on you must go here"

Gary And Mary


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've just had a weekend away at C&CC's devizes site. A few miles out of Devizes, but good bus service fro just outside the site, or a longish walk up the canal. Good pub outside.

Don't know how old you are  , but over 55 discount makes it good value at £12.10 a night inc electric / hard standing. We cashed in one of our "free" nights, and saved £9.10. Normally fully booked at weekends, so get in early; or you could try the 3 magpies site (behind the pub).


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You might find that at such short notice and with those kind of facilities they could be fully booked? These club sites spring to mind:

Kingsbury Water Park, C&CC site, great if the weather is fine for cycling, walking, and fishing.

Moreton in Marsh CC site walking distance into town, great for meals out and touring the Cotswolds.

Chester Fair Oaks CC site, pub adjacent, short walk to Cheshire Oaks designer outlet , you can also get a bus into Chester from here or Chester park and ride is 3 miles away, Blue Planet Aquarium and Waterways museum close by and so is a station for train to Liverpool. 

peedee


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

keep the suggestions coming. We are early forties tried blackpool , york , but as usual no vacancies. Just looking for a cheap few days away as we are off to barcelona at the end of the month so dont want to blow the budget

gary and mary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cirencester Park CC site is very nice. We were there (again) last week and they are open.

Walking distance to town, local estate open to the public for pleasant parkland walks, and Cirencester is a really interesting town with old-fashioned shops and plenty of pubs and eateries.

Ask StAubyns for his opinion - he was there for the first time last week so may be able to give a more objective opinion . . . we are a bit biased.


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Would second Zebedee's recommendation of CC Cirencester Park. We were there last week. Very nice site and interesting town. Remembering the point about budget, if you don't mind (or like) cooking for yourselves, Cirencester has at least one good butcher and a good fishmonger too.

Westonbirt Arboretum a few miles down the road is doing after dark walks with illuminations in the trees starting about now I think; in the day the autumn colours there are stunning.

Roger


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The butcher Roger mentions is easy to find, but closed on Mondays if you want to buy their (exceptionally good) pies to bring home.

Just near the Corinium Museum there's a sidestreet that is closed to traffic for building work. The butcher is just up there on the left. Their cheese section is pretty good too, and the lady in charge really knows her cheeses.

A bit further up is Keith's delicatessen. Great shop, but try their rosti dishes for a delicious and inexpensive lunch. Get there early though as seating is very limited and the locals all go there. Go right through to the back of the shop for the eatery.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would definitely recommend Cirencester - we had an excellent 4 nights there.

It is on the agenda to go again, and it will not be too long before we do!

Easy walk into town, lots of eateries - did not try any but they looked good and they are on the list for the future. The butchers is excellent if a bit pricy.

We tried 2 pubs, the beer was good and the dog was welcome in the Bear. Rucking Mole was the real ale on offer.

Interesting town to look around, the Museum is well worth the effort with a fascinating history of the (roman) town


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

what about bladon chains bleinhiem palace

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...ub+Sites/Site+Gallery.htm?csid=BLADON+CHAINS&

we stayed there weekend before last, very nice!


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks for everyones suggestions. We have just booked into the hendre mynach campsite near Barmouth. The wife loves the sea so thats a plus as its 100 yards away. never been so no idea what barmouth is like but id like to see snowdon and lake bala etc and these are near enough to drive to.

Gary and Mary


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Bit late now but there are numerous locations in and around Skegness.
A great CL is The Laurels, Ormsby Lodge, Mill Road, Addlethorpe, Skegness PE24 4TE. Electrics and hard standing.

peedee


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

that gives me a few ideas for my next visit. I looked for somewhere to stay by looking in the out and about magazine for any rallies that were on that may have electric. I studied the camping and caravanning club books in an organised and thoughtfull manner. I looked on the internet and indeed saught advice here from many experienced people .
The wife however opened up the book looked at a picture and said that looks nice lets go there, and that was that.
sometimes i dont know why i bother :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gary and Mary


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Betws Y Coed, Riverside Caravan Park. Just been there, all very new, hardstanding, good MHS point and walking distance to town. We would go back.


----------

